# Farmina Natural & Delicious



## FarminaGrainFree (May 23, 2013)

Hello all. I am a pet owner just like everyone else here. Perhaps the only difference is that I have spent a career examining companies in various industries for investment purposes and have a keen awareness for a legitmate story versus a bunch of nonsense. The petfood industry in North America is in a bit of a crisis, so I thought a new project should entail the introduction of a food line that is being made in a modern way but with deep roots in nature and animal science.

Modern, in the true sense of the word, using first class technology, excellent science and superb in-house capability. If a company makes a claim that a food reduces glycemic response, it should have a peer reviewed study on its foods showing the evidence. I believe that is fair. 

Pet foods should not be made in a "feed mill" like is so often the case in the United States and Canada. European consumers, particularly Italian consumers, insist their pets eat to the standards they eat. So, given the excellent ingredients in Italy and a long tradition centered around the art of food, family and eating, I focused on Italy. 

After several months, I was able to find a company that met all the criteria. Heavy duty science, modern manufacturing, *ISO 9001:2008 Certified Quality Control*, in-house toxin test lab, infra-red scanning quality control, vacuum infusion, nitrogen blanket packaging, just in time production and a full staff (10% of employees) with medical or advance degrees in animal nutrition. Farmina has 6 vets on staff with various specialties. Some high-end grain free foods here and in Canada outsource these functions. To this day one particular company in Canada does not have its own nutritionist or vet on staff. 

I was looking for a company that was able to marry production technology, animal science and the highest quality natural ingredients. I found it. I also wanted to deal with a company truly dedicated to NON-GMO products. Italy is not a friendly place for GMO products.

Of course the food also has to be popular with consumers. This line easily outsells the more popular high protein foods we know here that are available in Europe. So, over the next few months I hope that American consumers will be seeing these products in the USA. I am pretty confident consumers will see a dramatic difference in the quality of these diets. My conversations with canine professionals in Europe convinced me this as good as dry dog food can be. I also found them to be pretty spectacular myself.

*The diets do not use peas, lentils or any form of legumes or legume proteins or plant oils. They are extremely high in animal protein from fresh sources and dehydrated meats.* Ingredients are from Italy (all meat), Norway (all fish) and France (all egg). The formulas range from 30% -42% protein and all have phosphorous below 1%, which proves the quality of protein being used.

http://www.farmina.com/?q=en/content/line/nd-grain-free-canine
http://www.farmina.com/?q=en/content/line/nd-low-grain-canine

Stay tuned!!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

So, the first food i looked at( for large breed) has nearly as much rice, as protein. And then corn.
Ill go look at the others but so far im not impressed.


----------



## FarminaGrainFree (May 23, 2013)

bett said:


> So, the first food i looked at( for large breed) has nearly as much rice, as protein. And then corn.
> Ill go look at the others but so far im not impressed.


Not sure what your are looking at Miss. Bett. These are the two line in question:

N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
N&D Low-Grain canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I just went to farmina.com and looked at the N&D Grain Free. The Chicken and Pomegrant lists Fresh Boneless Chicken first, the second is dehydrated chicken meat.No rice listed. 
It looks really really good.
My daughter is heading to Italy in a few weeks and hope she can bring me back a small bag.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is what I looked at N&D Low-Grain canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Grain Free link http://farmina.com/?q=en/content/line/nd-grain-free-canine


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

NewfieAussie said:


> Here is what I looked at N&D Low-Grain canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You..


Yes, those are the correct ones.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Cibau Adult Large Breed | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

this is the one i referred in yesterday's post. the others' do look better.

i actually went back to look again and honestly, many of their foods dont satisfy me.: cibau has 25% rice, 25% corn and 32% chicken, the fish and rice is 55% rice, light cibau has corn as the first ingredient. ecopet has corn as the first ingredient, chicken 2nd, and wheat the third, then chicken fat, and rice.

many of the others have nearly equal amounts of rice and corn.

i'm sure a couple of the foods are good but.....

unless once again, i'll be told i dont know how to read labels (and should know by now, but %'s seem to be what i'm looking at)


----------



## FarminaGrainFree (May 23, 2013)

bett said:


> Cibau Adult Large Breed | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> 
> this is the one i referred in yesterday's post. the others' do look better.
> 
> ...


It is not that you don't know how, it is that you are reading European style labels. You are mixing apples and oranges. The Cibau formula you mentioned is 26% protein and 16% fat so it is pretty much like any other food sold in the United States. European rules require the weights be included so that is what your are stuck on. There is more information there than you are used to seeing.

The percentages of carbohydrate by weight in Cibau would be almost the same as Fromm's grain-inclusive formulas, for example, or Pro Plan. There is no more carbohydrate in Cibau than other foods with 26% protein and 16% fat.

In any event, only the two high protein foods are in discussions for USA becaue they are very distinctive and better manufactured than what is available now in the USA.

N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
38% - 42% Protein
N&D Low-Grain canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
30% - 35% Protein


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I remember that in Europe they actually state the weights of the ingredients. I think that is what you are looking at. It is much better than how we label in the US, where you really don't know the weight of ingredients. I like how they give all the fact on European Labels.

It looks to me like there would be lower carbs in the Cibau than in Fromm Gold.

I wish the US would start labeling in this manner.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

NewfieAussie said:


> I remember that in Europe they actually state the weights of the ingredients. I think that is what you are looking at. It is much better than how we label in the US, where you really don't know the weight of ingredients. I like how they give all the fact on European Labels.
> 
> It looks to me like there would be lower carbs in the Cibau than in Fromm Gold.
> 
> I wish the US would start labeling in this manner.


me too.
i use fromm but not gold.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

There are quite a lot of grain free formulas that have meat as the first ingredient and no rice or corn or any other corn. Almost every premium brand dog food does. Those formulas are definitely very good for any dogs. Especially if they have skin or stomach sensitivities.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol. This really make me want to buy Nutro.


----------



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> There are quite a lot of grain free formulas that have meat as the first ingredient and no rice or corn or any other corn. Almost every premium brand dog food does. Those formulas are definitely very good for any dogs. Especially if they have skin or stomach sensitivities.


Did you really just post that? I laughed out loud. My laugh echoed in my living room. No rice or corn or... any other corn? And allll these formulas are "definitely good for dogs". Most definitely. 




DaViking said:


> Lol. This really make me want to buy Nutro.


Haha yeah, that.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

GoodGirl! said:


> Did you really just post that? I laughed out loud. My laugh echoed in my living room. No rice or corn or... any other corn? And allll these formulas are "definitely good for dogs". Most definitely.
> 
> Oops. Sorry I meant to say any other grain. Sorry about that.


----------

